# List of PLL algs for 2/1 Look PLL



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2019)

There are a lot of algs out there, some of which do the same thing. I have grouped all the algs I use for people looking for efficient perms. I had to do this the hard way, looking through random pages for the fastest moves to make. Here they are:

Corner swap: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (headlights on left face) Jb perm with U' at the end.
OR
Corner cycle 1: l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (clockwise, corner FLU)
Corner cycle 2: l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 (clockwise, corner BLU)
(The cycles will not affect the permutation of the edges, but the swap will. So if all your edges are correct, and you need to permute the corners, use the cycles to keep the edges correct.)

All corners wrong: R2 U R’ U’ y (R U R’ U’)2 R U R’ y’ R U’ R2 (use this if edges are correct. Corners will swap (U viewed from above): Up Left with Up Right, Bottom Left with Bottom Right.
All corners wrong 2: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' this is a Y perm

Edge cycle 1: R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’ (Clockwise, solved edge on B face)
Edge cycle 2: R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 (Anticlockwise, solved edge on B face)

Cross edge swap: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

Adjacent edge swap 1:M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 (swapping F edge with R edge)
Adjacent edge swap 2: M2 U’ M2 U’ M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 (swapping F edge with L edge
Adjacent edge swap 1 v2: R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2
Adjacent edge swap 2 v2: U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R

Please let me know if I made a mistake.
Also, I didn’t use names like H Perm and Ua perm to simplify stuff, but for you people out there with the names in your head, these algs are:
1.(I don't know what the corner swap PLL is named, since I originally had Aa and Ab, but whatever)
2. E Perm
3. Ua Perm
4. Ub Perm
5. H perm
6. Z Perms
Thanks to those people who contributed more, and better, algorithms to this thread. (One look algs at the bottom)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2019)

how to solve pll inefficiently the most efficient way


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 21, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> how to solve pll inefficiently the most efficient way


I'm sorry?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 21, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I'm sorry?


I think what @Filipe Teixeira means is that although 2-look PLL is inefficient, your algs are the most efficient way to do that.)


----------



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 21, 2019)

1 look pll isnt that hard to learn. It took me a couple of weeks but it shaved my times down from 30 secs to 25 secs

Also, I didn’t use names like H Perm and Ua perm to simplify stuff.


I find it easier to recognise those names anyway.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 21, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> There are a lot of algs out there, some of which do the same thing. I have grouped all the algs I use for people looking for efficient perms. I had to do this the hard way, looking through random pages for the fastest moves to make. Here they are:
> 
> Corner cycle 1: l’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 (clockwise, with corner being ULF)
> Corner cycle 2: l U’ R D2 R’ U R D2 R2 (anticlockwise, with corner being BUL)
> ...


Those algorithms are mostly pretty good, but there are some cases I'd recommend other algs:
Corners-
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (Adjacent swap, replaces both of your "Corner cycle" cases)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (Diagonal swap, replaces your "All corners wrong" case)
Edges-
Both of your "Edge cycle" algs (also known as U-perms) are great.
Your "Cross edge swap" (also known as H-perm) is also top-notch.
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (Adj.-Adj. edge swap, also known as Z-perm)
Hope this is what you needed!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 23, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Those algorithms are mostly pretty good, but there are some cases I'd recommend other algs:
> Corners-
> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (Adjacent swap, replaces both of your "Corner cycle" cases)
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (Diagonal swap, replaces your "All corners wrong" case)
> ...


Omg, this is just what I need. I spent ages looking for a decent corner cycle alg which didn't pop my cubies when I tried to execute it fast. Thx. I ll look into the all corners wrong too. By the way, I replaced my Z Perm pretty soon with a nice 2 gen one below.

Z Perm 2, the adjacent edge swap, : R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2
Nice and easy to execute, once you memorise it.



ZebraCuber14 said:


> 1 look pll isnt that hard to learn. It took me a couple of weeks but it shaved my times down from 30 secs to 25 secs


Yeah I know. I'm just posting this for people who need the algs for transition between LL beginner's method and full PLL. I'm working my way through them myself. Btw, I need a good F Perm. Any nice ones?



Wish Lin said:


> I think what @Filipe Teixeira means is that although 2-look PLL is inefficient, your algs are the most efficient way to do that.)


Ok thanks.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 23, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah I know. I'm just posting this for people who need the algs for transition between LL beginner's method and full PLL. I'm working my way through them myself. Btw, I need a good F Perm. Any nice ones?


http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/pll


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Z Perm 2, the adjacent edge swap, : R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2
> Nice and easy to execute, once you memorise it.





PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah I know. I'm just posting this for people who need the algs for transition between LL beginner's method and full PLL. I'm working my way through them myself. Btw, I need a good F Perm. Any nice ones?


This Z-Perm is good for OH, but for two-handed just use the standard MU one.
As for F perms, most people just use the standard one: (R' U' F') (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R') U R


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 24, 2019)

Aerma said:


> This Z-Perm is good for OH, but for two-handed just use the standard MU one.
> As for F perms, most people just use the standard one: (R' U' F') (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R') U R


I prefer the feel of the 2 gen Z Perm. I'll put it as a second choice on the post.
Also, I've been using that F Perm, and the R'U' followed by the F' is awkward for me. When I do an F turn, I flip my fingers to position the F face like it was the U.(I don't do an x turn, I just move my fingers.)
That works most of the time, like later on in that alg, which is part of the T Perm, but it doesn't work out at the beginning. What fingertrick do you use for F????



Tabe said:


> http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/pll


Thx. I ll look into it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 25, 2019)

Changes have been made to the thread, thx for the algs.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2019)

There are a lot of-nah, I'm joking. I'm not repeating my sentences from the two look post. Here's the explanation. This is a post filled with all the PLLs you need for one look. Note I will not be showing two look algs, as you can find these on my other post unless there is an alg that doubles up. Anyway, here they are...
This is the order I learnt them.

T Perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' headlights on left
F Perm: R' U' F' (T Perm without F' at end) U R headlights on left
(Credit to WoowyBaby for these two look/one look algs)
Jb Perm: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' Headlights on left
Y Perm: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' Edges swapping are LU and BU

Ja Perm: R’ U L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R L headlights at front
V Perm: R' U L U' R U R' U L' U' R U2 L U2 L' 2x2x1 square at FRU
Na Perm: R' U L' U2 R U' L (repeat)U swapping edges horizontally
Nb Perm: L U' R U2 L' U R' (repeat)U' swapping edges horizontally
Ra Perm: R U R' F' R U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' headlight on left
Rb Perm: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R F headlight on front
Ga Perm: R2 U R’ U R’ U’ R U’ R2 D+U’ R’ U R D’ (pair at FR,F) (headlights on left)
Gb Perm: R’ U’ R U D’ R2 U R’ U R U’ R U’ R2 D (pair at BR,B) (headlights on left)
Gc Perm: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 (pair at FL,F) (headlights on right)
Gd Perm: R U R’ U’ D R2 U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U R2 D’ (pair at LF,L) (headlights on left)
Recognition for G Perms btw is a headlight plus one pair not part of the headlight. Each g perm will have their own recognition


My tips on learning these algs is to do at least one alg a day, break each one down into segments and learn those one at a time, then mash them together. I can learn an alg in five mins that way. Then practise, practise and practise. Make sure you can recognise the case you are learning by something distinct (like the V Perm has a 2x2x1 square) and also remember what position you have to execute your alg in. Don't do a perfect T Perm to find out you put your headlights to your right, not your left. Test yourself by doing the alg, doing lots of random U/U' moves with your eyes closed, then try and get your case into position and execute. You can ask somebody else to give you random PLL cases for hardcore practise as well. (If they're a non cuber, ask them to read off a random alg from your alg list, provided they know notation. Or just scramble your cube partially using R U R U, etc, solve the F2L and OLL, then try.

Anyway, hope these were useful and please post any mistokes. I think there may be two. Anyway, feel free to comment on any algs. And yes, I know, these algs look horribly similar to others, but you'll get through.
Replacement algs:
Na Perm (kadabrium): F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R U F' R'
Nb Perm is the reverse of that. Look at P2 for some different algs that may suit your style better, if you really hate mine.


----------



## kadabrium (Aug 2, 2019)

I use this Na
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2019)

kadabrium said:


> I use this Na
> F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'


Cool. It looks faster then mine, but harder to memorise. I'll put it down and try and learn it.


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 2, 2019)

dont try to be efficient with an inefificient method. just learn aperm, yperm, and the eplls and thats 2 look pll. then just learn full pll


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> dont try to be efficient with an inefificient method. just learn aperm, yperm, and the eplls and thats 2 look pll. then just learn full pll


Sorry, I don't understand


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2019)

kadabrium said:


> I use this Na
> F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'


I use that too and the mirror
Also don't be lazy and post gperms for completeness


----------



## efattah (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm still looking for the new weird U-perm that uses D/D' and was just created recently and now used by top cubers.... please post if you know it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2019)

efattah said:


> I'm still looking for the new weird U-perm that uses D/D' and was just created recently and now used by top cubers.... please post if you know it.


Google: did you mean...

D P E R M ?


----------



## efattah (Aug 7, 2019)

Jump to 13:17 for the discussion of the new U-perm


----------



## Fredrick (Aug 8, 2019)

I may be kinda new but from the plls I have used so far these personally have seemed to be the easiest to learn:

Some are from the speedsolving wiki others I found somewhere else.
T:
R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’

H:
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2'

Ua:
(y2) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Ub:
(y2) L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2

Z:
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M2'

Aa:
(y x') R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'

Ab:
(x') R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 (x)

E:
(y x') (R U' R' D) (R U R' D') (R U R' D) (R U' R' D') (x)

F:
(y) R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Ja:
L’ U’ L F L’ U’ L U L F’ L2 U L U

Jb:
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

RA:
(y’) R U R’ F’ R U2 R’ U2 R’ F R U R U2 R’ U’

Y:
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (R U R' U') (R' F R F')


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 8, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I use that too and the mirror
> Also don't be lazy and post gperms for completeness


Yeah sure, I will. Little busy at the mo


----------



## pjk (Aug 9, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> There are a lot of algs out there, some of which do the same thing. I have grouped all the algs I use for people looking for efficient perms. I had to do this the hard way, looking through random pages for the fastest moves to make. Here they are:
> 
> Corner swap: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (headlights on left face) Jb perm with U' at the end.
> OR
> ...


Though I know you're showing 2 look PLL algs, for reference, a list of PLL algs can be found at many spots, namely:
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL
http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/pll


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 9, 2019)

pjk said:


> Though I know you're showing 2 look PLL algs, for reference, a list of PLL algs can be found at many spots, namely:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL
> http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/pll


I have nothing against those webs, but I think there is waaaaayyyyy too much choice there, so I grouped my algs together as a start.


----------

